# DHA in seaweed?



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Has anyone seen the Fats for Life video on Dr. Sears' website? Dr. Sears was pushing wild salmon and canola oil as good sources of dha (now I know canola isn't so great). But his expert guest said that the best source was sea plants from which obviously the fish get their fats and everything else.

But I haven't read or seen anything else about this. Plus, my nori and seaweed (I usually eat hiziki and wakami) don't seem "fatty" in any way. Anyone know anything about this? The nutritional info. on the packets (Eden brand) list fat content as 0, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything as the serving sizes are so small. I also thought I've seen nutritional info. on other brands which do list a fat content. TIA for any help on this matter.


----------



## toraji (Apr 3, 2003)

From what I've heard, it does contain DHA but in very very small amounts. So if you are looking for a reliable vegan source of DHA you need to get the supplement where they extract and concentrate it from algae sources. That is why fish are good sources, because that is what they do-extract and concentrate the DHA (but unfortunately along with other pollutants which is why it is very important to try to find a clean source or use molecularly distilled fish oils).

Seaweed is great for other nutrients though!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Omega-Zen makes a DHA derived from seaweeds. You can find it at www.veganstore.com


----------



## Mommay (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'm not a vegan, and do eat salmon, along with ds, but he loves to eat seaweed, so I was hoping that was a daily, reliable source. Oh well. I'm not concerned because he also does not mind the taste of the wild salmon oil supplement we have, which is frequently tested for pollutants.

Thanks again.


----------

